# Power clutch cable



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey guys. I have an older craftsman snowblower model 536.882600. The cable to engage the drive is broke. Sears don't offer it anymore. Does anyone know of a replacement cable for this snowblower? Or one that can be retro fitted to work. Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the plastic sheath still in good shape? I fixed a lawnmower by replacing the steel braided cable inside he sheath for dirt cheap. Sears wanted like $25 for a new cable and Home Depot wanted 22 cents per foot for the braided steel line. I took some small screws and drilled a hole through the side and crimped the cable by tightening the nut down.

For a window regulator on a car I fixed a broken cable the same way except I used the soldering method instead of the nut/bolt/crimp method. I didn't use the methyl hydrate though, I just used flux and solder. 






Home Depot also sells little crush ferrules.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I found these some time back: McMaster-Carr

If you have enough cable left, they can be used to repair an end of a broken cable. You do need a clean end to join them onto.


----------



## Trb6010 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry so late at getting back. Thank you this helps a lot!


----------

